# New job.



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, not entirely new. A few days ago I quit my service company and within a few hours spoke with the guy I've been replacing stolen equipment for. He said that was good, he needs me full time as currently he's only doing 3% of the work here in Texas. That 3% of foreclosed homes, replacing stolen equipment, has been keeping me pretty busy. As of right now I have two complete systems, one condenser and one service check to do. Hopefully by this weekend I'll have it all complete.

He's about to go to a full 100%. Said he wants to give me a service management/supervisor position which entails the overseeing of six crews on their installs as well as me going out and servicing and selling equipment as he's opening up the retail section down here as well. That plus a 40% commission on profits or something along those lines. We just spoke when he said that, I was half asleep. 

Not sure what to expect but I do have high hopes. Waddya think? The sky's the limit!

One door closed yet via one company ten more opened. I'm pretty excited. 

Company name, Air Knight. I like that name. Waiting on magnetics for the truck right now.


----------



## fitter (Nov 25, 2010)

Get everything promised in writing.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

That sure sounds like a lot of responsibilities. Managing six crews as well? Being on the outside looking in and following various posts, I think you would be better served just working for him as you are, but, that's just me.

Still think you would be better off starting your own gig.... Nothing is easy.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeha, it does sound like a lot of responsiblity but it's either going to be me or he'll find someone else. I'll be able handle it.

As for as starting my own thing, I'm not sure. Let someone else worry (and pay) for overhead, fuel, insurance, all of it. 
I thought about it last week when I knew I was going to quit. Not sure if I'd be able to make it on my own. They say after three years if you're company is still around then you can make it. I'd have a nervous breakdown after one year, I'm sure. 
I could start off with home warranty work, they'll give me calls, but before I knew it I'd be in their pocket and not be able to do anything else. 

All of what I've been going through with these companies is leading up to something bigger, I can feel it. I'm constantly gaining experience and confidence.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

We're all professionals here, don't think it'll hurt to let you know who I'm working for. 

This is the company that Air Knight has joined forces with. They are pretty big and putting a lot of money into expanding Air Knight into the Houston area. They already have the business experience and the money to get things done, to make it happen, all of which I'm sure I will learn alot from especially if I take a management position. Collectively I have a feeling the two together will be unstoppable. Make that three of us. 

Then click on the hvac link. 

http://ustotalcare.com/


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

New job, and posting at 9 and 10 in the morning?

Man you A/C guys got it made.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Say, you should quit being an electrician and become a fulltime comedian. 

Last week the steering went out on my van. Second new steering pump installed today, new tensioner pulley and this is what my driveway looks like at the moment. 










New rack and pinion. Once this is all taken care of it's showtime.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Like I said, showtime. Two complete systems, two condensersl, one return grill and duct run and two more complete systems and a service check all given to me today which I have a few days to complete.


















Still have to find room for all of this. :blink:









Good lord.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Sounds like fun, how much time are you given, and all by yourself?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like you stole all that stuff. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

flashheatingand said:


> Sounds like fun, how much time are you given, and all by yourself?


I could have people help me and I probably will when I have to lug air handlers into two story homes and up and into their attics and do 60'-75' linesets and the likes but outside of that, just me. 

That mobile home job which I first posted pics of last week I had all week to do but then the van took a poop, put me almost a full week behind and now I'm stacked. I was out there this morning only to realize the furnace I had picked up was not a downflow. That job is 70 miles away from me and 55 from the supply house I had to go to to pick up the correct equipment. I was't about to go all the way back today so now it needs to be finished tomorrow. I have one condenser that I only got the call for today that's taking presidence over everything else so it as well will also be done tomorrow.

Usually once given a job I'll have a week to get it done, plenty of time to plan.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Looks like you stole all that stuff. :laughing:


yeah, yeah. :thumbup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Well hell, something is wrong with my photobucket account, won't let me log in but I took pics of my first ever mobile home complete system install. And that condenser which I got to scrap the existing one, $130. yeahah!

Weird, the evaporator just sits on top of the downflow furnace without any case/cabinet. Metal filters simply lay on the sides of the a-coil. 

Always something new to learn.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

If any of you have any guidance on these, I'm all ears. Seems pretty straightforward. I did not like having to crawl under the home for the lineset which I did all by myself. 





































And the 4 ton condenser replacement which supposedly had only bad condenser fan motor. I checked, it was all working just fine. I was toold and thus did swap it out anyhow and got to scrap the old condenser. Had to tear out the fence to be able to remove and then install. 
Old Lennox.








New Rheem.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

You aren't going to scrap that other unit are you? Installs of those units are pretty straightforward. Maybe get some pressure treated 4x4's and use them as blocks for setting the line-set. I don't like to break the fabric just to strap the line set, so I would just leave the line set close to the ground and secured to the blocks.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Uhm, while I was pulling a vacuum I took the saw zaw to that other unit, cut it down and went straight to the scrap yard. Got $130 for it.

60 pound compressor and 60 pounds of reefer.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Well, obviously it's too late, but, that thing could have been put to better use. Maybe next time...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey now, it fed me after work, paid for an alignment yesterday on the way home and it got me a few drinks last night. Pretty good useage all in all :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

Flash, this is the ultra lite condenser pad I was talking about. 










Super strong until you drill into it. Made of styrafoam.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jan 2, 2012)

All in a day's work. This is that same Ultra-Lite pad under a newly installed 2.5 ton Payne (22) I just came from. Looks pretty dang good if you ask me.



















5-2-1 compressor saver installed.









4.11 ounces, weighed in.









New return framed in by yours truly.


















And the final result.


----------

